# The Monarchs have returned!



## CoolMantid (Jul 21, 2012)

So this afternoon I glanced out the window at my butterfly garden to find a monarch butterfly darting around. He/she stopped at my milkweed for a drink and then went to my buddleja for more nectar. And of course when I come out with my camera its gone!!!!! If I find another one I will take pics. Nothing was laid so I suspect it was a male because I didnt get a good look at the wings.! I should have some caterpillars soon! Sadly I can only ship to people west of the continental divide.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jul 22, 2012)

11it's fine cuz i just caught 3 monarchs today!! im overflowing with them lol


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a giant monarch in my garden right now.

I found a GIANT SWALLOWTAIL (Papilio cresphontes) in my backyard!


----------



## ismart (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice! I don't see many of them here anymore. The only time i ever see any is when they start there migration. When i was a kid i would hundreds flying by.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 22, 2012)

I've never seen them in california.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 22, 2012)

there was a monarch migration over my house once. PURE EPICNESS!!!!!!!


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 23, 2012)

They are common in California around August- October. I dont get the first brood for some reason. Never had.....

I have only found a Giant Swallowtail once. They are very rare in CA, and are pest to citrus farmers here... I love visiting the Monarch Reservation in Santa Barbara.



brancsikia339 said:


> 11it's fine cuz i just caught 3 monarchs today!! im overflowing with them lol


Wow! U must get the first brood. I never do.... Did your black swallowtail eggs hatch yet?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jul 28, 2012)

Yeah i got black swallowtails

I also now have luna eggs!!


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice!!!


----------



## agent A (Jul 28, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Yeah i got black swallowtails
> 
> I also now have luna eggs!!


Fun!! One of my Luna cocoons turned red...


----------



## warpdrive (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey, am i aloud to brag that all my painted lady tails just cocooned up in the past two days?

Well, all but one, as my brand new male panther chameleon was eye balling the caterpillars and I had to give him one.

So now I have 19 or 20 cocoons in a big net cage. I can't wait til they hatch.

I promise to only feed off the ones with bad wings.  the rest I'm thinking of freeranging in my apartment....my friends think I'm nuts, but what do I care.  

Harry


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 29, 2012)

You can be happy all you want.

But I hope you dont mind me bragging.

Last year I kept 52 monarchs

I have been raising Gulf frits for 3 years

I had 30 something Mourning Cloaks last year only a little this year

I had about 8 cabbage whites

I have had about 40 Red Admirals

and about 60 painted ladies


----------



## warpdrive (Jul 29, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> You can be happy all you want.
> 
> But I hope you dont mind me bragging.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah? Well I have absolutely no idea what I'm doing when it comes to butterflys, plus I'm ugly.  

Harry


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 29, 2012)

warpdrive said:


> Oh yeah? Well I have absolutely no idea what I'm doing when it comes to butterflys, plus I'm ugly.
> 
> Harry


What were you feeding the painted lady cats?

If you want to free range choose a selected room that isnt dirty or messy. Watch out for the red liquid that comes out from the butterfly, its isnt blood, it is know as meconium that is the natural secretions created while in the chrysalis. IT STAINS EVERYTHING! I really dont recomend freeranging because most nectar plants wont grow indoors unless with provided humidity


----------



## warpdrive (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh, don't get me wrong. I'm hatching them in a big screen cage. 24x48

I'll be using sugar water with cotton balls and some cut up mellons in a dish for them to eat.

I don't plan on freeranging until all that red goop is dry and they won't stain anything.

We will see how it works out.

BTW, I keep chameleons in my home, so the humidity is kept above 50% for the most part. My rooms humidity right now is 85%

Yet any tips are welcome.

Harry


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 29, 2012)

No messy rooms. I once did it in my bathroom. high humidity. etc. Its nice to walk in and see them flying but they will eat alot.


----------



## warpdrive (Jul 29, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> No messy rooms. I once did it in my bathroom. high humidity. etc. Its nice to walk in and see them flying but they will eat alot.


Yes, I agree.

I just went to the Bronx Zoo a few weeks ago and learned a lot. They had a green house setup with a path to walk to the exit...with butterflys dancing all around you. It was unreal.

Harry


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 30, 2012)

*hertarem45, do you go to the bug fair in los angeles in may? they have a lot of cool species like anise swallowtails, luna cocoons, the species in your list, etc.*


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 30, 2012)

_I went last year. The line for the butterfly pavillion was incredibly long! So I spent most of my time indoors. I did see anise there but I tried to buy them off this guy who just found them in his yard. He didnt except anything _  

_Do you go? _


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jul 30, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> You can be happy all you want.
> 
> But I hope you dont mind me bragging.
> 
> ...


Hertarem45,

Slightly off-topic, but would you happen to know what the commercially available Painted Lady Culture Medium is made out of? Carolina.com wants $19.50 for one cup. I figured if I knew the ingredients, I could make my own medium for a lot less.

http://www.carolina....oduct/144040.do


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 30, 2012)

Uh. I never buy the medium, as it is unhealthy for the caterpillars but it must be made out of their host plant which is mallow, thistle, pussytoes, or hollyhock. Im not exactly sure. If you ever want thistle seeds let me know


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 1, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> _I went last year. The line for the butterfly pavillion was incredibly long! So I spent most of my time indoors. I did see anise there but I tried to buy them off this guy who just found them in his yard. He didnt except anything _
> 
> _Do you go? _


yes. I got almost all my mantids there.


----------



## CoolMantid (Aug 1, 2012)

It was fun indeed


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 2, 2012)

they used to have gongies, creos, ghosts, spiny flowers, and unicorns (thanks, ken the bug guy!) before the usda confiscated them.


----------



## CoolMantid (Aug 2, 2012)

Awwww!


----------



## warpdrive (Aug 3, 2012)

Well just two days after hatching, I found 3 pairs peacefully mating last night. Tonight, they are at it again...this time it seems that there are a few who are even being bullies and trying to cut in on the action.

It's a full scale orgie with party crashers.

Since I have no idea how to tell the difference between male and female, is there anything I can do to help with egg laying?

How long does it take before egg laying?

I'm such a noob at painted ladys and have no idea what to do?

They are kept in a 24x48 net cage. about 15 per cage.

I'll be honest, they were for food for my animals. But I fell in love with them and now I want to learn how to keep the party going so i have them year round.

Help, any advice or website needed to read is welcome.

Harry


----------

